# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng nổi Jumbo ở Hồng Kông

## hantt.163

Đặc khu Hành chính Hồng Kông chỉ có khoảng 7 triệu dân nhưng có đến hơn 12.000 nhà hàng và vô số quán ăn nhỏ ở vỉa hè hay trong những con hẻm sâu. Nhà hàng nổi Jumbo là một trong những nhà hàng nổi tiếng nhất Đặc khu Hành chính này. Nhiều người ví von rằng : “Chưa ăn ở nhà hàng nổi Jumbo là chưa tới Hồng Kông”. Đây cũng là nơi hội tụ của hai phong cách ẩm thực truyền thống Trung Quốc và phương Tây.



Nhà hàng nổi Jumbo được thiết kế theo phong cách kiến trúc của hoàng cung Trung Quốc với hoa văn điêu khắc, chạm trổ rất tinh xảo.


Một khách quen của nhà hàng cho biết :
Tôi rất thích nhà hàng nổi độc đáo này. Nhà hàng được thiết kế theo phong cách cổ xưa, trang trí mang đậm sắc thái văn hóa Trung Quốc. Bạn muốn đến đây phải đi bằng thuyền nhỏ, nên càng có những cảm nhận đặc biệt hơn.
Nhà hàng nổi Jumbo được xây dựng vào năm 1976 với số tiền đầu tư rất lớn và 4 năm sau mới được hoàn thành. Hiện nay, nhà hàng này đạt tiêu chuẩn 6 sao. Nghệ thuật trưng bày và trang trí trong nhà hàng rất sống động, trông giống như một bảo tàng nghệ thuật Trung Quốc. Nhà hàng có 7 sảnh lớn với sức chứa 2.300 khách. Nhưng nơi đây không chỉ nổi tiếng vì rộng lớn, mà còn vì những món ăn ngon. Bạn có thể thỏa sức thưởng thức những món ăn Quảng Đông truyền thống và hơn 100 loại hải sản khác nhau ở đây.



Khu hồ nuôi trong nhà hàng có hơn 60 loại cá và các loài sò. Để giữ cho hải sản luôn tươi ngon, nhà hàng đã lắp đặt bộ khử độc trong nước bằng tia tử ngoại lớn nhất Hồng Kông. Khách có thể trực tiếp chọn loại hải sản nào mình thích và nhà hàng sẽ chế biến theo yêu cầu của khách.


Nhà hàng nổi Jumbo không đơn thuần là nhà hàng mà nó còn là một trung tâm văn hóa. Ở đây, du khách không chỉ có thể xem kịch Quảng Đông mà còn có thể tham gia nhiều hoạt động nghệ thuật khác. Về đêm, nhà hàng nổi càng đẹp hơn.  8.888 ngọn đèn góp phần tạo nên bầu không khí độc đáo và ấn tượng khó quên trong lòng những ai dù một lần đến với nhà hàng nổi lớn nhất Hồng Kông này.
Theo: dulichhongkong





Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Du lịch Hồng Kông giá rẻ* - *Du lich Hong Kong giá re*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hồng Kông* - *tour du lich Hong Kong*

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Hồng Kông - du lich Hong Kong*

----------

